# VA - Chantilly- Oathbound/Wildwood FTF game



## Vaxalon (Dec 27, 2004)

Okay, here we go.  Attention!

I'm looking for four players for a DnD game, to be held at the Game Parlor in Chantilly, VA.  We'll be playing in the evening, either every other saturday or every other sunday, starting mid-January.

We'll be playing an adventure I'm writing for publication, supporting the Wildwood setting from Bastion Press.  This adventure is fairly lengthy, and is planned to take six to eight sessions to complete.  If interest remains when the adventure is complete, we will continue playing.

http://www.bastionpress.com/Oathbound/wildwood.htm

Characters will start at 7th level.  We'll roll dice for attributes, the standard 4d6 drop lowest method.

There are several rule variants in Unearthed Arcana that I plan to use, unless there are complaints from the players.  These include:

Craft Points (p. 97)
Character Background (p. 100)
Item Familiars (p. 170)
Incantations (p. 174)
Contacts (p. 179)
Reputation (p. 181)

Interested parties should email me (othaherzog - at - yahoo - dot - com) to start making arrangements.

Edited: Venue change


----------



## Vaxalon (Jan 6, 2005)

*Venue change; Chantilly, VA*

The venue on this event has changed; we'll probably be playing at the Game Parlor in Chantilly.


----------



## Hammerforge (Jan 8, 2005)

I would consider this except that I am currently involved GMing a game on Saturdays and my Sundays are not free.


----------



## Vaxalon (Jan 10, 2005)

Date and time have been decided; we will be having our game session at the Game Parlor in Chantilly, on Saturday, January 29, at 8pm.

If you want to join up, you'll need to contact me (email, YahooIM, AIM) before the event to make a character.  At present, we're in need of a rogue (or possibly a ranger).

I will be hard to miss; I'm 6'8" tall, and I will be wearing my "I'm the Dungeon Master - Fear me" t-shirt.


----------

